
Show HN: Value and money redefined on blockchain to fix ad-blocking - vadim_frolov
https://thank-u.org/press/ycombinator
======
leromi
This seems to be a very promising approach to get content authors payed
without ads. I read your white paper earlier at
[https://thank-u.org/download/thank-u-white-
paper.pdf](https://thank-u.org/download/thank-u-white-paper.pdf) but wasn't
aware that thank-u is already live. It's really time to let the money flow the
way it makes sense!

~~~
vadim_frolov
Thanks leromi! I was trying to solve my personal problem here, as usual: my
favorite site once asked me to whitelist them in ad blocker. I did so as I
wish them to be there tomorrow. After struggling for a few days, I couldn't
help reverting the change, feeling guilty. But thank-u works perfectly for me
to fix it. I wonder if it will be accepted to solve torrent problems and
copyright in general.

~~~
leromi
Thank-u for tackling the problem! Same here every once in a while and started
looking for solutions. I recognized that others also used blockchain to target
similar problems. Do you have any information how thank-u compares to Flattr+,
Blendle or others?

~~~
vadim_frolov
In short, we are not profit oriented and can implement the true 0% commission.
Others, like the ones you mentioned, suggest improving the current model,
replacing intermediaries with a cheaper one. I believe, it is not radical
enough to be generally accepted. The platform should be decentralized, owned
by the community. Please see a more detailed comparison table here -
[https://thank-u.org/about/#why-thank-u](https://thank-u.org/about/#why-
thank-u)

~~~
leromi
Hi vadim! Very impressive feature matrix! I'll definitely give it a try!
thank-u :)

